# NEC 210.63 Exeption



## cuppedncommitted (Mar 1, 2018)

I was told today by my city inspector that I needed a receptacle near the condenser unit of a multi family dwelling and I when confronted them with the code in hand I was told that was an old exception for an evaporator condenser (water cooled) and that the mechanical code said I had to put it as well and I thought I was held to the NEC.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We're held to a LOT of stuff that's outside the NEC.

Move to California, you'll love Title 24.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That exemption is for single family and two family dwellings, is this more than a duplex?

Also, sucks but we have to abide by codes that may not be in the NEC, at least here in Cali...

So for example we are required to install a bath fan in a bathroom that doesn't have an operable window, not in the NEC, but it is a building code.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

telsa said:


> We're held to a LOT of stuff that's outside the NEC.
> 
> Move to California, you'll love Title 24.


The sad thing is that soon enough everyone will drink the Koolaid and T24 will be prevalent everywhere... Stupidity breads exceptionally well in the good ole USA....


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

An A/C condensing unit is not an evaporative cooler. The NEC requires a receptacle within 25 ft of the condensing unit.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Mulder said:


> An A/C condensing unit is not an evaporative cooler. The NEC requires a receptacle within 25 ft of the condensing unit.


LOL... didn't catch that, for some reason I immediately thought he was talking about a swamp cooler.


----------



## tommyknocker (Mar 26, 2018)

cuppedncommitted said:


> I was told today by my city inspector that I needed a receptacle near the condenser unit of a multi family dwelling and I when confronted them with the code in hand I was told that was an old exception for an evaporator condenser (water cooled) and that the mechanical code said I had to put it as well and I thought I was held to the NEC.


Refer to NEC 90.3(a)-(c)
Summarized, the NEC is a general guideline to follow and local jurisdiction can over-rule or implement further safety regulations. 
It's good to have a national standard, as electricians can relate across state lines, though some states have more or less restrictive regulations than the NEC may provide.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What is Title 24?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> What is Title 24?


California code mandating energy efficiency requirements.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

brian john said:


> What is Title 24?


A whole bunch of energy BS. Engergie effecient lighting for kitchen/bath, occupancy sensors, etc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> LOL... didn't catch that, for some reason I immediately thought he was talking about a swamp cooler.


An evaporative cooler is a swamp cooler.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tommyknocker said:


> Refer to NEC 90.3(a)-(c)
> Summarized, the NEC is a general guideline to follow and local jurisdiction can over-rule or implement further safety regulations.
> It's good to have a national standard, as electricians can relate across state lines, though some states have more or less restrictive regulations than the NEC may provide.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Welcome aboard @tommyknocker!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Switched said:


> The sad thing is that soon enough everyone will drink the Koolaid and T24 will be prevalent everywhere... Stupidity breads exceptionally well in the good ole USA....


News Flash - It already is moving across the nation. It is in the form of the ICC code : International Energy Conservation Code ( IECC)
The jurisdiction I work for has adopted the 2015 edition


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

210.63 Heating, Air-Conditioning, and Refrigeration Equipment Outlet. 
A 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-ampere-rated receptacle outlet shall be installed at an accessible location for the servicing of heating, air-conditioning, and refrigeration equipment. The receptacle shall be located on the same level and within 7.5 m (25 ft) of the heating, air-conditioning, and refrigeration equipment. The receptacle outlet shall not be connected to the load side of the equipment disconnecting means.

_Informational Note: See 210.8 for ground-fault circuit interrupter requirements.

_ Exception: A receptacle outlet shall not be required at one- and two family dwellings for the service of evaporative coolers.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

brian john said:


> What is Title 24?


California's building code. I think there's 11 parts. Part 3 is basically a copy of the previous NEC. Part 6 is where all the big mods for all trades are. Part 11 is also called Calgreen and it has more energy standard things


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

brian john said:


> What is Title 24?


Welcome to our nightmare.
http://www.rehab.cahwnet.gov/DisabilityAccessInfo/Title-24-of-CCRs.html


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> A whole bunch of energy BS. * Engergie* effecient lighting for kitchen/bath, occupancy sensors, etc.


What are you, Canadian, or something? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

joebanana said:


> What are you, Canadian, or something? :vs_laugh:


haha "What's that all Aboot, Eh?". Not sure how the hell I made that mistake. I was typing that while in morning traffic, but that still does not explain it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> haha "What's that all Aboot, Eh?". Not sure how the hell I made that mistake. I was typing that while in morning traffic, but that still does not explain it.


Yeah, sometimes that "auto-correct" really doesn't.


----------

